# Success!! Finally got him!!



## stxhunter (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I woke up this morning to hear my dog barking the "yote" bark. I threw on some jeans and a camo shirt and got my gun as fast as I could. I heard it last Tuesday when the yote was behind the house. Last week I went out and called the prarie poodle in, but I only had my bow and he didn't get within range. We are now located in the city so I made sure of the hunting regualtions before I decided to change my weapon to the 22mag.

When I went outside there was no yote in the field, and my dog had already stopped barking. Well, I setup and got to calling with my Burhnham Brothers call. Shure enough after a while here he comes. The yote ends up sitting under a tree 80yrds from me. I pulled the rifle up to my shoulder, settled the cross hairs on his neck and squeezed the trigger. He dropped like a sack of potatoes!!! The CCI 30 grain v-max did the trick!




























First time Enzo has been up close with a yote!


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats!! :beer: Fun isn't it??


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice job! are you hooked yet?


----------



## stxhunter (Mar 4, 2008)

I've been hooked for a while!!! Can't get enough of it! It keeps my nerves calm during the off season.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL, I know what ya mean. Nice pictures too. Keep up the good work


----------



## coyotenewbie (Dec 26, 2007)

awesome job, i hope to soon be putting pictures up of one i have shot. I am getting my new hunting license this following week and we can hunt them yotes all year round here in iowa. Hopefully i can share some stories. I am still going for the first kill.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

coyotenewbie said:


> awesome job, i hope to soon be putting pictures up of one i have shot. I am getting my new hunting license this following week and we can hunt them yotes all year round here in iowa. Hopefully i can share some stories. I am still going for the first kill.


coyotenewbie

What part of IA? Just curious cause I have spent time hunting in many areas through out the state and I might be able to help stear you towards that ever elusive first yote.

YoteSlapper


----------



## coyotenewbie (Dec 26, 2007)

I live and hunt in south east iowa between ottumwa and oskaloosa.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Good Kill, Hey try out the new CCI 30 grn Vmax it holds its velocity better than the hollow point, hornady makes them now as well! Never shot a yote with it but it makes hamburger of squirrels and is very accurate in my rifle.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> He dropped like a sack of potatoes!!! The CCI 30 grain v-max did the trick!


He already did. Wasn't aware Hornady made a 22 magnum v-max round so I'll have to check that out, but Remington has had the 33 grain v-max in their Premier loading for the 22 magnum for several years now. Since Hornady makes all the bullets for the 17's they probable make all of them for these three also.


----------



## stxhunter (Mar 4, 2008)

That shot was made by the CCI 30 grain Vmax loads. Hornady came out with the same bullet, but they use a red tip instead of the black on the CCI. These bullets fly very well out of this rifle and they are much cheaper than the Remingtons. I was hesitant at first to use this bullet for this purpose, but with a marginal weapon shot placement is key.

Actually when I did some testing on water bottles at 100-125 yards it seemed like the bullet expanded like a big game hunting bullet instead of exploding. When the bottles were hit they merely fell over, upon inspection it seemed as though there was mere expansion of the bullet instead of explosion. Now when I use 40 grain CCI jacketed hollow points the bottles literally explode from the bullet violently expanding in the water. I know this test was not extreemely thorough but it worked for me.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree... The Remington 33 v-max are much more accurate for me than others I have used.

coyotenewbie,
I lived in Carlisle for 2 years and worked from there through Knoxville, Oskolossa, and down to Eddyville. You are in some nice country. I would really like to get back down there some day. First yote I ever shot was just outside of Pleasantville, which would be NW of your area.

Used to be lots of cattle ranchers through out that area. I bet most of them would be happy to let you hunt yotes. I am guessing it won't be long before you get the first of many.


----------



## coyotenewbie (Dec 26, 2007)

I sure hope so. I will be going out again very soon. Hope to have some pictures to show off.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> > He dropped like a sack of potatoes!!! The CCI 30 grain v-max did the trick!
> 
> 
> He already did. Wasn't aware Hornady made a 22 magnum v-max round so I'll have to check that out, but Remington has had the 33 grain v-max in their Premier loading for the 22 magnum for several years now. Since Hornady makes all the bullets for the 17's they probable make all of them for these three also.


  For some reason I thought he used CCI 30grn Maxi mag HP.


----------

